# New Pictures of Mosaic Youngster



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Here are some new pictures of my mosaic youngster, he is fully colored out now.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Set 2 Of Pictures*

Set of Pictures


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Set 3 of Pictures Final*

Here are the last of the pictures I took tonight.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WOW! Just beautiful, Ellen! I can now say that I know someone who actually has a mosaic pigeon  

Terry

PS: When will you be sending that one down here to me


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

What colors were it's parents?


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

The Sire looks like his left side and the Dam looks like his right side.  

The Dam is a Blue Bar and the Sire is a Mealy. This is a line bred youngster.

Ellen


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are so cool. Is it genetic? Is it passed down?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures of your mosaic bird. We don't often get to see them. Beautiful bird.

Margarret


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

ohiogsp said:


> Those are so cool. Is it genetic? Is it passed down?



It is actually rare to get a mosaic this color, I have heard that the odds are like 1 in 16,000 of getting one this color. What I have learned is that it is thought to be the result of two fertilized eggs fusing early in development, so it is kind of like having twins in one. I am not sure whether the parents will ever have another but I will put them together next year again, they had multiple youngsters this year and this is the only one that was colored like this. This is a young pair of breeders so this is their first year of producing.

Ellen


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Gorgeous bird! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

WOW! that is so cool!


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

There are pictures of him also when he was first coloring out on pigeon talk at http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21391

Ellen


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ellen, thank you so much for the new pictures. That is a beautiful, beautiful pigeon. Wonder if she knows she's very special. I hope you do keep her so we can continue to see pictures of her.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

DEFINITELY flying in to add my WOW!

What a beautiful pigeon!

Do you know if this is a Cock or a Hen? 

Do you have a name?

I am assuming you will breed this one? To what morph (color)?

Thanks, Ellen, for posting such a gorgeous bird!!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Interesting Info About Mosaics*

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/mosaics.html

Terry


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Terry,

Thanks that is a great write up, I had not seen, lots of information there.

Ellen


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry, that is a fascinating study. Mosaicism appears in humans also, but is accompanied with pretty severe mental retardism. If I recall (it's been a long time ago)it is from the genes migrating or switching on the chromosome.

Margarret


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

How fascinating. I've seen dappled skin on one side of a human before, and she was pretty smart. If she were a mustang, I'd call her a 'paint'. One side was a milk chocolate color and the other had these gorgeous dapples in a caramel shade all down her face, shoulder, and back. This was different from the guy that had it and I found out it was from a grease splatter burn. I told him it looked awesome, and he seemed to feel better about himself.
I only get to have small reddish spots like a white palomino.  (freckles)

Being unique can be a harsh thing in society. We should love diversity in humans just like we do in pigeons. Viva la differance!

And...Whaaa mama I want a purty pigeon like that!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Margarret said:


> Terry, that is a fascinating study. Mosaicism appears in humans also, but is accompanied with pretty severe mental retardism. If I recall (it's been a long time ago)it is from the genes migrating or switching on the chromosome.
> 
> Margarret


There is a mosaic form of Downs syndrome. These children usually have a higher I.Q. than the kids with the usual form of Downs.
Daryl


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

in 30+ years of birds,i never bred one,and have only seen a few others besides yours.thats awesome.now,once you have one and breed from it,do the odds get better of another one?


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Two Sperm*

Well its time to clear up this MOSAIC thing first I belive that most do not realy undrestand this.First do not confuse this Pigeon/bird,event with any HUMAN genetic even. The odds are greater then 16000 to 1 the odds are more like a million to one. What we see when in a MOSAIC is the result of TWO sperm not one impregnating the egg. I will quote from Axel Sell's book. Breeding and Inheritance In Pigeons. " Hollander(1975) explains many Mosaics by bipaternit. Instead of one sperm only, two,in these exceptional cases,two sperm or more are responsible for the impergnation of the egg. Thus a Mosaic might have two fathers, or in the case of heterozygous cocks two different sperms of the same cock are responsible.Mosaics are found in many different breeds. Every bird is unique and only by rare accident do we get Mosaics from Mosaics in the breeding pen."end of quote. Ellen I hope this bird was bred in a individual breeding pen then we can be sure of his parentage.if he/she was bred in an open loft you can never be sure that there were not more then one father.I hope that I have not made it more confusing,but I see from the post on this subject that most are already confused.  GEORGE


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

great info george,thanks.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

That is really cool can it happen with any combo of colors.


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow nice! This is the only second time i've seen this. The first one was half bluebar and the other half blue check. I hope you update on pictures, I cant wait to see it when it matures


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

George,

This bird was bred in a individual section and the nest mate is a mealy, this is the second time I have had this happen and a friend 20 miles from me also bred one similar. I can say from over the years with this pair one youngster is usually a blue bar and one is a mealy and it seems the mealys are usually cock birds and the blue bars are usually hens, not sure why but that seems to be the case over the years with this pair and the family line.

Ellen


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*WOW! *That is really a cool one! Thanks for sharing it with us. I never seen one like that before. quite cool!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

relofts said:


> George,
> 
> This bird was bred in a individual section and the nest mate is a mealy, this is the second time I have had this happen and a friend 20 miles from me also bred one similar. I can say from over the years with this pair one youngster is usually a blue bar and one is a mealy and it seems the mealys are usually cock birds and the blue bars are usually hens, not sure why but that seems to be the case over the years with this pair and the family line.
> 
> Ellen


Hi ELLEN,Well with this mating the hen carrys only one color and she passes it on to the young cock that is why you get mealy cocks now the cock bird in this mating is heterozygous which means that he is not pure for red as he carries a second color which is blue he throws this blue gene to the hen thus the blue hens. How ever if you do get a mealy cock it will be pure for red that is he will be carring two red color genes. Geneticly hens carry only one color gene while the cocks carry two color genes. I would be quite intrested to see what sex this birds turns out to be, as MOSAIC brake all the rules of genetics,also not all MOSAICS are like yours some only show a few feathers of a different color not to be confused with the black flecking that many red cocks show these feathers will be true blue feathers I have had cocks that will have this and most think that they are mealies so I leave it at that . .GEORGE


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok, I am hoping this works posting the pictures like this.





































This is a cock bird.

Hope this works, it only allows me to post 4 photos in a message so I will do one more post with the last photo we took.

Ellen


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Photos*

Here is the last photo.










He is fantastic to handle, all muscle.

Ellen


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

zimmzimm3 said:


> That is really cool can it happen with any combo of colors.


 Hi zimmzimm3, The answer to your question is yes it can happen with other colors. .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ellen, I think that is one of the prettiest pigeons we've seen on the forum. Do you still have him? Every time someone asks what a mosaic looks like, I reference your baby.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

this birds has really nice long flights,and enteresting color too!!


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes I still have him, I had intended on sending him to a friend as a special gift for one he lost years ago that had lots of great memories for him but as of yet he is still here with me. These pictures were taken yesterday 02/10/2008. 

I was looking for a easy way to get all the pictures into one thread for viewing from his fledging stage through to his adult stage but it doesn't appear to be as easy of task as I once thought, if you know of a easy solution feel free to do so. 

I have posted the photos here to share and for anyone that wants to use the photos as an example of a mosaic to feel free to do so, I have not seen a sight yet that has so many photos of a mosaic as it grew to show people. I had a email from Ron Huntley some time back as he has some of the best information on Mosaics and he had stated that this bird was a perfect Mosaic to use as an example of showing people, he appeared to be impressed with this bird and commented highly on it.

Thanks so much,

Ellen


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

george simon said:


> Hi ELLEN,Well with this mating the hen carrys only one color and she passes it on to the young cock that is why you get mealy cocks now the cock bird in this mating is heterozygous which means that he is not pure for red as he carries a second color which is blue he throws this blue gene to the hen thus the blue hens. How ever if you do get a mealy cock it will be pure for red that is he will be carring two red color genes. Geneticly hens carry only one color gene while the cocks carry two color genes. I would be quite intrested to see what sex this birds turns out to be, as MOSAIC brake all the rules of genetics,also not all MOSAICS are like yours some only show a few feathers of a different color not to be confused with the black flecking that many red cocks show these feathers will be true blue feathers I have had cocks that will have this and most think that they are mealies so I leave it at that . .GEORGE


George,

If you go to this link 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=208849&postcount=20











You will see this is a brother sister pairing and the lineage on this youngster, I have found that all youngsters from this family are just exceptional, they handle great, they compete great, and they do very well in futurity races.

Thanks so much for all of your input, I really enjoy reading your posts.

Ellen


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

All I can say is... what a beautiful red head... and a special one too. What a beauty!


----------

